# Real Salamander



## steeley (Mar 7, 2012)

[/IMG]ABS. Scott Mcghee . Guinea Hog Forge.



[/IMG]


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 7, 2012)

Have to admit, based on the title of the post I was expecting one of these: 

http://www.virginiaherpetologicalsociety.com/amphibians/salamanders/eastern-mud-salamander/Eastern_Mud_Salamander_Pseudotriton_mlr.jpg


Interesting piece of equipment!


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 7, 2012)

"Throw another log on the fire, honey...crème brûlée tonight." :clown: 

I love it! If only we had a fireplace here at stately Chifunda Manor.


----------



## bieniek (Mar 7, 2012)

perfect... Actually the proper way for creme anglaise  

Very cool


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 7, 2012)

That is pimptastic


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe we could talk Will into a group buy on these.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 7, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------

